# Removing rust from Bendix clutch parts



## Mymando (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a Bendix red band 2 speed hub that had sat for what I can only imagine was decades on a bike that was parked outside and didn’t move or submerged in water for a while? I was able to dismantle some of the parts but can’t seem to get the clutch off the screw drive portion? So I was wondering if anyone has had any similar problems and had any luck? I’m thinking of tossing it in OA and leaving it for a day or two but I wasn’t sure if it would penetrate down into the rust mass that seems to have welded those internal parts together? So if any of you fellow cabers have had any luck with any similar experiences or have done what I was suggesting then a quick word or two would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks frustrated!!!!


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 2, 2019)

I would try OA. What could it hurt. I recently used it on a project and was amazed at how quickly it chewed through rust. It being a hub with internal metal components you can't necessarily dry the inside out to remove the OA liquid after you pull it out, so just thinking off the top of my head, I would flush it out with water after, just to get the OA liquid out, shake as much as you can out (and let drip out) then flush it for a while with WD-40 to flush out the moisture and coat everything. At least that is what I'm thinking I would do. Maybe even after all that leave it out in the sun to heat it up and see if the remaining moisture my evap out / off.


----------



## Mymando (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for the tip! I have it in OA and I have never seen a hub this caked inside almost like it is welded but hopefully the OA cuts through it? We shall se!!


----------

